# Share your poems!



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I've recently gained interest in writing poetry. I'd love to see what other poetic members have written, if they care to share! 

Here's a short one I wrote:

w/o glasses
all lights echo christmas bulbs radiant
deep scarlet star in forefront of navy backdrop
sprawling kilometers over cerulean waters
brilliant white rice grain glides beyond clouds
black shadows grow larger & then recede
scarlet flips off & mantis flips on
dull hazy glowing disks behind lines
shapes fuzz and melt into the background
outlines & details smudged like smearing
fingertips against pencil lead words
geometry abstracts & abstract becomes truth
close your eyes
breathe 
listen


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

1973

This was the soul-year, silk-scarf dreams
In a box of sunlight. Even chat
Seemed jewel-bright, important. Now I laugh
At skirts which billow off the photograph;
At beads and bangles; floppy hats
For floppy minds. But the glow remains.

August it was, tingling with guitars.
Love hung in the air like joss, and God
Was a new erotic possession. At midnight
Eternity began, arched supple in spate.
Now I get tired. I have to be in bed.
But still behind the curtains there are stars.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

leg so hot 
hot hot leg
leg so hot u fry an egg


----------

